# ISPConfig 3.0.1.3 - Ubuntu 9.0.4 Desktop Edition



## ii-x (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ein paar kleine Probleme habe ich momentan mit ISPConfig 3.x unter Ubuntu 9.x Desktop Edition. . . Ich denke zumindest das es daran liegt den mit Ubuntu 8.x Desktop Edition hatte ich diese Probleme nicht. . .

Nach erfolgreicher Installation (zumindest wurden bei der Installation keine Fehler angezeigt) habe ich folgende Probleme:

z.B. kann ich mit: 192.168.1.101:8080 - ISPConfig aufrufen.
SquirrelMail lässt sich ebenfalls mit: 192.168.1.101/webmail/ aufrufen.
Phpmyadmin funktioniert leider nicht: 192.168.1.101/phpmyadmin ergibt einen 404 Not Found. . . 
Wenn ich 192.168.1.101/webalizer/ im Browser angebe wird mir der Directory Index angezeigt. . . 

Dann habe ich noch eine Fehlermeldung im ISPC Cron-Log:
Error: configuration file /etc/getmail/*.conf does not exist
/usr/share/getmail4/getmailcore/baseclasses.py:26: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated
  import sets
Error: configuration file /etc/getmail/*.conf does not exist

Für mich aber das schlimmste momentan: ich habe 2 Clients angelegt: die Verzeichnisse client1 und client2 sollten von daher irgendwo vorhanden sein - im Website path: /var/www/clients/client[client_id]/web[website_id] findet sich aber leider nichts. . . 
Ich kann mich aber mit beiden bei ISPConfig anmelden, Seiten und Datenbanken anlegen usw. usw. 
Nur die Folder werden nicht angelegt. . .  

Und zu guter letzt: Der ISPConfig Symlink unter /var/www ist bei mir fehlerhaft. . . 

Die ersten Probleme werde ich selber lösen können - aber das die Client Folder nicht angelegt werden. . . tja - da bin ich wirklich auf Hilfe angewiesen da ich keinen Plan habe wo ich anfangen soll den Fehler zu suchen. . . 
*
Danke euch schon jetzt!*


----------



## ii-x (30. Mai 2009)

So - ein bisschen weiter bin ich jetzt: Nach einer weiteren Neuinstallation funktioniert ISPC jetzt richtig bzw. werden die Client Folder angelegt. . . 

Bei der jetzigen Installation habe ich als einzigen Unterschied den expert modus ausgewählt und mich ansonsten einfach durchgeklickt. . . aber es funktioniert jetzt!



Zitat von ii-x:


> z.B. kann ich mit: 192.168.1.101:8080 - ISPConfig aufrufen.
> SquirrelMail lässt sich ebenfalls mit: 192.168.1.101/webmail/ aufrufen.
> Phpmyadmin funktioniert leider nicht: 192.168.1.101/phpmyadmin ergibt einen 404 Not Found. . .
> Wenn ich 192.168.1.101/webalizer/ im Browser angebe wird mir der Directory Index angezeigt. . .


Phpmyadmin funktioniert jetzt - hier habe ich einfach folgendes gemacht:

```
sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
```
und am Ende der Datei:
_Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf_ einfügen.
Danach den Apache neu starten:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```
Mit webalizer bin ich leider noch nicht weiter gekommen. . . 



Zitat von ii-x:


> Dann habe ich noch eine Fehlermeldung im ISPC Cron-Log:
> Error: configuration file /etc/getmail/*.conf does not exist
> /usr/share/getmail4/getmailcore/baseclasses.py:26: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated
> import sets
> Error: configuration file /etc/getmail/*.conf does not exist


Tja - wer lesen kann ist schwer im Vorteil: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1959


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2009)

> Mit webalizer bin ich leider noch nicht weiter gekommen. . .


So wie Du auf ihn zugreifst kannst Du das ja auch garnicht bei ispconfig machen. Die Statistiken liegen ausschließlich im stats Unterverzeichnis der jeweiligen webseite und werden auch nur einmal pro nacht erzeugt, Du musst also bis zu 24 Stunden warten.


----------



## ii-x (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
im Verzeichnis /var/www/webalizer liegen jetzt die Daten für den Server. . . jeder der die URL hat kann von daher auf die Statistik zugreifen. . . 
Kann ich von ISPC aus das Verzeichnis schützen oder soll ich besser eine .htaccess mit Passwortschutz anlegen?


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2009)

Das Verzeichnis /var/www/webalizer ist nicht von ISPCOnfig und wird von ISPConfig neicht genutzt. Wie Du die ISPConfig Statistiken findest habe ich Dir oben beschrieben. Vermutlich hast Du noch einen Cronjob für Webalizer von Ubuntu laufen.


----------

